# What Is It?



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Do you know what this is? I sold a bunch of them, but good ones are hard to find now days. -- Tex


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

one ot them things that extends with a magnet on the end for picking up bolts ? that you use if your a mechanic ?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

some sort of extension pointer thing. possible with magnet like Ryan Slingshot stated earlier


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

A .17 or .22 cal. pen gun?


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Upscale stud finder...lol


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It looks like a pen-gun.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Tyre pressure reader?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

No one yet! -- Tex


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Flashlight?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

knife sharpener?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, It might be a burnisher for turning the hook on a wood scraper, but more likely some sort of knife steel or hone.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Then again, maybe an eraser pen?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

or maybe a tear gas pen.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

i got it !!!!
ITS A PEN !!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like a bayonet type pen knife.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

a blue towel

LGD


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

A hole punch?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You like knifes. So I'm gonna say knife.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thermometer


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

calligraphy pen ?


----------



## studio6 (Aug 16, 2012)

wax pen?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nose hair trimmer


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
I have a pen type diamond sharpener that looks like this. I don't think that that's it cause it is quite easy to get


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

This is a German pocket knife steel. It is not for sharpening, but for bringing a knife edge back. If the steel is used too much between the knives sharpening procedure the edge will tend to get rounded. This one has a point for opening pocket knife blades. -- Tex


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

A good knife steel is indeed hard to find now days. Seems like every other kitchen knife block you see has some sort of faux steel in it with either grooves or abrasive that totally defeats the real purpose of steeling a blade edge. You can occasionally find a vintage steel with a real polished surface, but unless somebody really took care of it it's probably rusted at some point and pitted enough to render it useless. Modern stainless versions can be found at restaurant supply places or ordered online. They usually come with really ugly plastic handles though.


----------

